# Bend Or Spots or Sooty?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bend or spots! Another pally with bend or spots.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

That's what I figured! Thank you! One question, why are they reproducing? hehe. Last year he only had the very dark one on the Left and maybe one or two on the right. Is it possible he will continue to get more?

Thanks again =]


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not really sure actually. I don't think a lot is known about them yet. I think they can come and go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Some of those spots might be corn spots now that I think of it since the horse is roan. Corn spots are where a horse scrapes itself and the hair grows back non roan. If your horse is true roan I bet that's what the new spots are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

From what I understand, Bend Or spots are a result of the sooty gene. For whatever reason, the sooty hairs just get concentrated into one particular area, thus creating the spots.

They are similar to birdcatcher spots in that they can appear or disappear or grow/shrink with each season.


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Peppy - He is true roan but all of his corn marks are usually a darker shade of his pally coloring. He has a few on his shoulders you can kind of see in the photos. I thought of that too. =]

smrobs - Hmmm... Very interesting, thank you! I guess it will keep things interesting every spring!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

As far as I knew Bend Or spots only happen in horses that trace back to the thoroughbred Bend Or. I know a thoroughbred that traces back to him but doesnt have any sooty effects other than the spots


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> As far as I knew Bend Or spots only happen in horses that trace back to the thoroughbred Bend Or. I know a thoroughbred that traces back to him but doesnt have any sooty effects other than the spots


A horse does not have to be related to the thoroughbred Bend Or to have those spots but that is where the name came from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> A horse does not have to be related to the thoroughbred Bend Or to have those spots but that is where the name came from.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh okay. I'm actually not sure where I heard it, but that's what I've always come to believe


----------

